# Switzerland Prices



## kcgriffin (Oct 1, 2011)

I have two weeks booked back to back at Swiss Holiday Park near Luczerne in July.  My wife read an article in the New York Times recently about prices in Switzerland being extremely high.  I know it expensive, but this article had prices that are making us reconsider the trip.  Has anyone had recent experience that would help us evaluate the true costs.  Thanks!


----------



## alanmj (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure exactly what you are asking the prices of. But prices in Switzerland for almost everything are high - highest in Europe in most cases. Has always been, even back in the 1970s. But you are not going there to live. Walking in the Alps is free - which is the only reason to go to Switzerland in Summer.

For grocery shopping, best is to drive into France - it's not far from Lucerne at all.


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2011)

We just spent 8 days in Switzerland. (June). I too had read about the high prices. I thought that those people didn't try hard enough to save money. I was flat out wrong. 

Examples: a cup of coffee at Starbucks in Zurich was  3 swiss francs (chf), a beer was between 5 - 6 chf. At the time we went the exchange rate was 1.25 USD to 1 chf. I had a burger (only - no fries) that I remember cost us $16. Usually I didn't do the math. We were already there so there wasn't much we could do about it then. I collect starbucks city mugs. In Munich I paid 9 euro, in Zurich they were 20 chf. I left without one. 

As you can see, it is more than just the exchange rate causing the high prices. It is a very expensive place to visit. We were staying in a budget accommodation that was self catering so we saved some money there. Also, we were there to hike so that was a low cost activity. I would figure what the differential is in cost between Switzerland and your other options. Maybe you'll spend an additional $300 for a week, or maybe it's more like $1000. That will help you decide.


----------



## optimist (Oct 3, 2011)

We will be going to the same resort in a month.  Even if Switzerland is very expensive, the big ticket items of our trip are paid for in advance in dollars (flight,  accommodation and transportation - we have reserved a car). 
Everything else (food, gas, sightseeing etc) is minor in comparison.  If you add it all up, I am sure it won't be that different to spending two weeks in London, another very expensive city.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 3, 2011)

optimist said:


> We will be going to the same resort in a month.  Even if Switzerland is very expensive, the big ticket items of our trip are paid for in advance in dollars (flight,  accommodation and transportation - we have reserved a car).
> Everything else (food, gas, sightseeing etc) is minor in comparison.  If you add it all up, I am sure it won't be that different to spending two weeks in London, another very expensive city.



Excellent observation but comparing the exchange rate and trends for dollars to the GBP or the Swiss Franc I would think gives the expensive nod to Switzerland. 

Cheers


----------



## zsn (Oct 6, 2011)

Switzerland has always been expensive, but it has become MORE expensive due to currency. For example, if something is CHF10 now it probably was CHF10 a year ago as well. However, a year ago it was less than USD9 but now it is more than USD11. Arguing whether it should be CHF10 in the first place is missing the point. In Switzerland, it has always been CHF10 (give or take)......but in USD it's gone up nearly 25%!!

We're seeing this at work - we have a Swiss contractor doing some work for us and they prices have gone up a LOT.

Swiss Pass (covers transportation all over Switzerland and also some museums) is still the best value in all of the world. Remember: "If the train is supposed to be there at 8:12 and your watch says 8:13 and the train isn't there, the problem is not with the train. It is with your watch"


----------



## shekon (Oct 8, 2011)

We stayed in a TS in Switzerland 2 years ago.  Prices seemed very high for food especially meat.  We cooked for ourselves   at our TS more than we normally would and were glad that we didn't have to pay the price of expensive hotels and restaurants.  The price of tourist attractions didn't seem excessive to me.  
We were there to visit two families. Two of our sons had exchanged into Switzerland for three months in highschool.  Last year one of the families came to visit us in Canada.  They found prices on the East Coast and in Toronto were very similar to Switzerland.  This came as a surprise to me.  Maybe  it boils down to knowing where and where not to shop.
It is one of the most beautiful countries we have visited and we would definitely go back.  In fact one of my sons is there next week.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to go there on business.  I was shocked at the prices.  A personal pizza was about 24 CHF in Zurich.  Dinners were very high.  Lunch in the cafeteria was about $19 at the time and now the exchange rate would make that even worse.  For the people who live there and buy clothing, a pair of Dockers would run over $200.  Our colleagues would come here with space in their suitcases to buy clothes here.  Luckily, you probably won't be buying clothing there.


----------

